# Capt



## Froma (Feb 26, 2009)

FreeBSD 6.4
Canon LBP2900B

On other forums write, that you must install "Canon CAPT Printer Driver for Linux." for printer Canon LBP2900B works. I found driver on official site of Canon only for Linux. Driver contain .rpm and .deb files.

It is possible to install this driver on FreeBSD 6.4 ? 
How to make it?


----------



## tingo (Feb 27, 2009)

Froma said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 6.4
> Canon LBP2900B
> 
> On other forums write, that you must install "Canon CAPT Printer Driver for Linux." for printer Canon LBP2900B works. I found driver on official site of Canon only for Linux. Driver contain .rpm and .deb files.
> ...


No - drivers for Linux (in general) do not work on FreeBSD.

According to openprinting.org, your printer is a paperweight under open source os'es: LBP2900B

Blame Canon for not providing the community with all sources for their printer driver.


----------

